

14-Year-Old Prodigy Programmer Dreams In Code [video] - xs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DBXZWB_dNsw#!

======
gee_totes
I actually don't think dreaming in code is that uncommon. It's happened to me
a number of times. I once had a dream about flirting with a girl I liked in
SQL. When I woke up, the queries were actually useful in solving the de-duping
problem I was working on!

